# Amare, Wait Till Next Year



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Amare should not play this year, period. The Suns are in great shape to make a push at the title w/o him. We should get past the first round pretty easily w/o Kurt. After that, he'll be back, and thats wat we need to beat the Spurs. If Amare comes back, not only will it mess up chemistry, it will *jeopardize his career*, and i dont think thats wat the Suns wanna do considering his max contract. Waiting till next year would be the best thing for him, and the organization. Im worried that they are, and have already said he'll play this year. Not a good idea imo. Wat do yall think? Im worried.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't think they'd put him out if he wasn't ready. If he's healthy and can go, get his *** out there. If he's not, then yea, wait. As for winning a title without him... I'm glad your optimisitc, but we don't have a chance.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree with Carbo.

If he is 100% ready, go for it.

Hes smart enough to know when to push himself. 

If he believes hes not ready, hes not going to come back this year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

One thing about injuries is that you really dont want to rush it. Its wise to just let it run is course. The league misses Amare and am sure he misses it just as much. But the kid has a bright future ahead of him, he should come back when he is absolutely 100%


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

might as well let him wait, make the serious run next season when Detroit and San Antonio have lost a step.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns have zero chance to win a title without Amare Stoudemire. They have zero inside presence, and with Kurt down they pretty much suck on defense as evidenced by the last handful of games. Sorry, Brian Grant isn't the answer. This isn't being a pessimist. This is being a basketball fan and realizing that yeah...not going to happen. I'm with Carbo, not a chance. 

Amare isn't going to rush back. If we've paid attention to anything Amare has been saying this whole year, it's that he'll come back when ready. If he does play it'll probably be for only 20 minutes per game. If he is scrimmaging 5 on 5 with minimal discomfort, then he can probably play in games.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

you guys wont win a ring without amare on the team.
if hes healthy, hes gotta come back, and you have a legit chance at the championship.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I heard a lot of what is going on with Amare now is mental besides slight pain and putting too much on the other knee. But yeah, I don't he should come back till he feels nothing in either leg, and maybe seek out some professional help to get through mental part of it. I just hope he is ok though.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Suns have zero chance to win a title without Amare Stoudemire. They have zero inside presence, and with Kurt down they pretty much suck on defense as evidenced by the last handful of games. Sorry, Brian Grant isn't the answer. This isn't being a pessimist. This is being a basketball fan and realizing that yeah...not going to happen. I'm with Carbo, not a chance.
> 
> Amare isn't going to rush back. If we've paid attention to anything Amare has been saying this whole year, it's that he'll come back when ready. If he does play it'll probably be for only 20 minutes per game. If he is scrimmaging 5 on 5 with minimal discomfort, then he can probably play in games.


After the Suns destroyed us tonight... I disagree.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> After the Suns destroyed us tonight... I disagree.


Suns, when they shoot 55% and 16-31 from 3pt land are not usually going to lose. The problem? They aren't on fire like this every night, and doing this against the Clippers in the regular season (even though the Clips are a top defensive team) is not the same as doing it do San Antonio or Detroit in a 7 game series of the playoffs. Thanks for the confidence in the Suns though .


----------

